# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  जानिये कैसा है ग्रह मंगल आपका

## Krishna

मंगल ग्रह ऋषि भारद्वाज कुलोत्पन्न ग्रह है, जो कि क्षत्रिय जाति, रक्तपूर्ण एवं पूर्व दिशा का अधिष्ठाता है. 

जिन व्यक्तियों का जन्मकुंडली में मंगल अच्छा होता है, उनका भाग्योदय 28वें वर्ष की आयु मेम आरम्भ हो जाता है. मनुष्य में विज्ञान एवं पराक्रम की अभिव्यक्ति मंगल ग्रह के फलस्वरूप ही होती है.

----------


## Krishna

सत्ता पलट एवं राजनेताओं की हत्या के पीछे अशुभ मंगल की बडी अहम भूमिका होती है. क्योंकि यह भाई से विरोध, अचल सम्पत्ति में विवाद, सैनिक-पुलिस कारवाई, अग्निकाँड, हिँसा, चोरी, अपराध और गुस्से का कारक ग्रह है. इससे जिगर के रोग, मधुमेह, बवासीर एवं होंठ फटना आदि स्थितियाँ भी उत्पन्न होती हैं.

----------


## Krishna

मंगल ग्रह का पुरुष और स्त्री कुंडली में स्थित भावगत फल निम्नलिखित हैं। 

भाव-----------पुरूष ------------स्त्री

1-------------घायल ------------विधवायोग
2------------- ऋणी-----------संतान बाधक
3--------------साहसी---------- भाई बाधक

----------


## Krishna

4----------------दुःखी ----------दुःखी
5- --------संतान बाधक------संतान बाधक
6------------शत्रुजयी------------स्वस्थ

----------


## Krishna

7---------स्त्री से कष्ट--------पति से दुःखी
8-------------शरारती------------चरित्रहीन
9---------आचार हीन---------शुभकार्या

----------


## Krishna

10---------रौबीला-------------कु संतति
11-----------धनी---------------धनी
12---------स्त्री से कष्ट----पाप कर्म

----------


## Krishna

लग्नानुशार मंगल का निम्नलिखित राशि में होना शुभ नहीं माना गया है :
1) मेष लग्न की कुंडली में 2nd, 4th अथवा 12th राशि में हो।
2) वृष लग्न में 3rd, 4th, 6th, 7th, 9th और 11th राशि में हो।
3) मिथुन लग्न में 2nd 4th और 9th राशि में हो।

----------


## Krishna

4) कर्क लग्न में 3rd, 4th, 9th और 11th राशि में हो।
5) सिंह लग्न में 4th एवं 12th राशि में हो।
6) कन्या लग्न में 4th, 5th, 7th, 9th अथवा 12th राशि में हो।

----------


## Krishna

7) तुला लग्न में 2nd, 4th, 6th अथवा 12th राशि में हो।
8) वृश्चिक लग्न में 3rd, 4th, 7th, 8th में हो।
9) धनु लग्न में 4th में हो।

----------


## Krishna

10) मकर लग्न में 3rd, 4th, 5th, 9th में हो ।
11) कुंभ लग्न में 3rd, 4th, 6th,10th में हो।
12) मीन लग्न में 4th, 5th, 7th, 7th अथवा 11th में हो तो जातक का मंगल दोषपूर्ण एवं अशुभ माना गया है।

----------


## Krishna

नोट : लग्न, अन्य ग्रहों की दृष्टि, मैत्री की शुभता - अशुभता उपरोक्त परिणाम में हीं अधिकता अथवा न्यूनता लाते हैं। 
उरोक्त स्थिति होने पर अथवा कुंडली में किसी और तरह से मंगल यदि अनिष्ट फल दे रहा है तो वैसे जातकों को 
मंगल की कृपा प्राप्ति एवं तात्कालिक लाभ के लिए हनुमान जी की उपासना नित्यप्रति करनी चाहिए और साथ में मिष्ठान आदि प्रशाद रूप में गरीबों में बाँटते रहना चाहिए । ध्यान रहे---वह प्रशाद स्वयं न खाये । पूर्णकालिक लाभ हेतू निम्नलिखित मंदिर में अर्चना करा लेनी चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

---- मंगल के अनिष्ट प्रभाव --------
रक्त विकार ,फोड़े -फुंसी ,छोटे भाई-बहिनों को कष्ट ,व्रण,कैंसर ,बबासीर ,पाइल्स ,सेना,पुलिस ,शत्रु से पीड़ा ,भूमि विवाद,विवाह में विलम्ब ,चोर भय, क़र्ज़ वृद्धि होने पर मंगल को अनिष्ट कारीमान कर मंगल शांति कराये।

----------


## anita

पहले, दूसरे, चौथे, सातवें, आठवे और बारहवे घर में होने पे जातक मंगली होता है

----------


## anita

दूसरे घर में मंगल जातक को रक्षा, कंप्यूटर, इंजीनियरिंग से आय प्राप्त करने के लिए प्रेरित करता है

----------

